# Hello Haunters!



## moya55 (Oct 27, 2006)

Just wanted to introduce myself. We do a yard haunt every year in the suburbs south of DC (Springfield). It's such a great time! Last year was our biggest haunt and first time doing it on a day other than Halloween. This year we are back to Halloween and smaller (just in size, not in scares)! Got lots to do still - can't wait! (sorry no signature yet)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome! :devil:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Moya, just in time for the big day! Best of luck with the haunt this year.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice to meet ya, Moya. Welcome, welcome!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Moya55.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Hello and welcome, make yourself at home


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome to the Forum


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome moya55


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to Hell! Wait that didn't come out right...
Welcome to your fate!...no wait, that wasn't right either.
Hi! Welcome to it! ...(sigh)..that sucked.

Wait! Don't go! Give me just one more chanc..................


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to nothing but unbridled fun! :jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome moya55. Enjoy your stay!!!!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome! :devil:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Things have been pretty crazy around here.


----------

